# Problem mit Arch Linux installieren



## Icebreaker87 (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo 

Ich wollte die Tage mal das Arch Linux auf meinem Netbook installieren aber es will nicht so wie ich  
Er scheint mir irrgendetwas Probleme zu haben. Auch auf meinem Hauptrechner kommt dieselbe Meldung. Das einzige was geht ist inder VirtualBox da komm ich zum Arch Bootscreen aber auch nicht weiter.  

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen  

Mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astorek86 (26. Juli 2012)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Das einzige was geht ist inder VirtualBox da komm ich zum Arch Bootscreen aber auch nicht weiter.


Was heißt das genau, dass du beim "Arch Bootscreen" auch nicht weiterkommst?

Ansonsten: Erstmal solltest du sämtliche USB-Speichermedien vom PC trennen, wenn du von der CD startest. Kann gut sein, dass da eine extern angeschlossene Festplatte während der Installation Probleme macht (dem Screen ist zu entnehmen, dass Arch genau dann, wenn es alle Geräte identifizieren und mounten will, eine externe Platte oder Stick erkennt).

Zumindest in Virtualbox sollte Arch problemlos durchlaufen können... Ansonsten vermute ich, dass evtl. beim Download etwas schiefgegangen ist. Hast du die md5-Summe vom Download gegengeprüft?


----------



## blackout24 (26. Juli 2012)

Der findet einfach deine Root Partition nicht. Meist reicht es einfach per chroot von einem Live System drauf zuzugreifen und nochmal mkinitcpio -p linux zu machen und das initramfs image neu zu erstellen. Es sollte aber auch gehen, wenn du bei deiner Kernel Zeile
root=/dev/sda3 (jenachdem welche Partition root ist) einzugeben also den Kernelnamen der Parition anstatt die UUID.

Hast du den schon installiert? Ansonsten würde ich dir das neue Installationsmedium empfehlen ohne das Arch Installation Framework. Man hat zwar keine grafische Installation mehr aber es geht wesentlich einfacher und schneller. Du könntest dir damit z.B. auch ganz einfach eine Installation mit nur einer Partition machen.

Ein paar weitere Informationen zu, was du schon gemacht hast und an welcher Stelle du genau bist wären hilfreich.

Die eleganteste Methode das Arch Live System ISO auf ein Stick zu bekommen ist es in deinem Homeverzeichnis abzulegen und dann "sudo dd if=DasISOImage.iso of=/dev/sdb" angenommen du hast eine Festplatte also sda und sobald du den USB Stick ansteckst wird dieser als zweites sdb." Dann hast du eine Block für Block Kopie auf dem Stick ohne umwege über Unetbootin oder sonstigen Kram der es verkompliziert.

Für das neue Installationsmedium ist das Wiki sehr hilfreich: https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Arch_Install_Scripts


----------



## Icebreaker87 (30. Juli 2012)

Also das Iso ist auf einem Stick da mein Netbook kei Laufwerk besitzt. Die MD5 habe ich auch geprüft die stimmt so. 

Also bei VirutalBox kann ich normal boot arch linux wählen und es geht soweit bis es sich selbst anmeldet (root). Ich bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Offizielle_Arch_Linux_Installations-Anleitung.
Hier steht das man als erstes das Tastaturlayout mit dem Befehl km ändern soll. Geht nicht aber nach dem Link oben gehts mit loadkeys de. Erste hürde geschaft. Aber nach der offiziellen Anleitung sollte ja eim der Interactive weg helfen aber da geht leider auch nichts. 

Ist denn das Arch kein LiveLinux welches erst Starten und ich die Installation später ausführen kann?


----------



## blackout24 (31. Juli 2012)

Da das Intstallationsskript gerade vor ein paar Tagen eingeführt wurde, ist das Deutsch Wiki noch nicht auf dem neusten Stand. Nach meinen Klausuren, werde ich da wohl mal etwas mitwirken.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_Guide
bzw. für Beginner
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide

Das Image ist ein Live Image bei dem du eine root Umgebung mit Basis Installation hast, das läuft dann quasi im RAM von dort aus installierst du ja dann. Wenn du bei deinem Stick nicht soweit kommst das sich root selbst anmeldet würde ich den Stick mal mit dd aufsetzen. Ich nehme an du hast Unetbootin oder sonstiges verwendet.


----------



## s1m0on (15. Oktober 2012)

Habe das gleiche Problem. Genau die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
Wollte heute Arch neu auf meinem Thinkpad installieren und das Image auf nen USB Stick gepackt mit LinuxLive USB Creator.

Bekomme genau den gleichen Fehler und kann die Installation nicht durchführen.
Mit Virtualbox läufts wunderbar auf meinem Windowsrechner...

Hab auch schon 2 verschiedene USB Sticks ausprobiert. Der Fehler kam trotzdem noch.


Hat jemand in der Zwischenzeit das Problem vllt schon gelöst ?


----------



## blackout24 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann ohne Probleme die neuen Installationsmedien einfach per "dd" auf den USB Stick schreiben und dann von dennen booten bis zum root Autologin.
Das Problem liegt eher an den LiveUSB Programmen die ihr benutzt.


----------



## Neuromatic (16. Oktober 2012)

Hey,

habe das gleiche Problem wie oben ausgeführt. Im Arch-Forum konnte auch niemand helfen. Auch bei  mir ging die Installation per VirtualBox ohne Probleme durch,
dann bei dem Versuch auf der echten Maschine, eine Hand voll Fehlermeldung, oder das Medium hängt sich beim 'SYSLINUX' Bildschirm auf... Aber wie es scheint, hat auch hier niemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem


----------



## blackout24 (16. Oktober 2012)

Dann sag mal was du genau für Schritte unternimmst von der Boot Medium Erstellung bis hin zum booten.


----------

